# LED tape light



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd find out what is being installed. Go from there.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Depends on the voltage and power, but off the top of my head I would say t-stat wire is probably too thin.


----------



## robocop (Jan 29, 2015)

If it is a 24v driver, I used 18/2, works great remember to check the wattage/m of the strip lighting and make sure you have a driver capable.


----------



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

18/2 is fine as long as you're mounting the power supply within 15 feet of the strip. Anything further you need to go down on your gauge of wire for voltage drop.

I usually go by Sloan's chart for _most_ applications.

http://sloanled.com/sign-and-architectural/downloads/Chart-WireGaugeDistance-NorthAmerica.pdf


----------



## swarski (Sep 15, 2015)

I always over do it if I can - if you can run 14/2 - no harm done and you have the option to add more load later on


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I run 14/2 from the driver to each strip.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The manufacturer makes a connector for the tape with a length of wire attached.
We install this during the rough-in.
Who makes your tape?

Kitchler's looks like this:
http://www.kichler.com/products/product/led-tape-8ft-supply-lead-bk-1sl8bk.aspx

GM Lighting looks like this:
http://www.greenelectricalsupply.com/gm-lighting-ltc-60-led-ribbon-to-ribbon-connector.aspx

WAC looks like this:
http://www.waclighting.com/product/2560


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use it a lot on boats. 

ask away


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I install led tape quite a bit. Cut and solder my own leads. We use 18-2 for the wire between the driver and the tape then I solder 16-2 speaker wire to the tape. It is much easier to solder the stranded wire to the small leads. I try to stub the wires out of the wall into a bulkhead to make the connections easier to hide.


----------



## Jhodges21 (Sep 16, 2015)

Try looking at this company 

Merkko led lighting 
Does everything led


----------

